# Rotor Head Uneven Coverage



## GrassWrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi,
I just bought the RainBird 5000 rotor heads and I'm concerned about the way all of these rotors work(not just RainBird).
The spray consists of an arced line of water with a curtain of water under it. The curtain of water is very fine and misty. So AFAICT the end of the arc of the spray where the line of water hits the ground will receive considerably more water than the curtain area will. The curtain area does not seem to contain enough water droplets to evenly water the radius around the head.
Won't this end up creating an under irrigated area between the head and where the arc lands?

I saw *one* complaint mentioning this problem online when looking up reviews. But most reviews never mention it.
It seems like a glaring design flaw in all rotors to me. So I don't understand why it's not mentioned more. But I have not actually tested them for a full season yet to see what happens.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Google "head to head coverage irrigation", they aren't designed to put down an even coverage by themselves.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's how the MPRotator, with its multiple water streams, distributes water. As you can see it depends on the adjoining heads to fill in for an uniform distribution across the turf.


----------



## GrassWrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks guys.
So then I guess my assumptions were correct. The curtain volume is indeed less than the end of the stream.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Test it. Place multiple straight wall container in the zone. You want them to be even.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Also, resist the temptation to use the radius adjustment screw. All bets are off when you do that since this changes the uniformity and the precipitation rates in which the nozzles are engineered. Take a look at the link I have provided for a nozzle Rainbird makes for their rotors. Read the feature and specs, and you will see what I mean. I have been using them for years now, and the concept and design is spot on.

https://www.rainbird.com/products/5000-series-mpr-nozzles


----------

